# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لغسل شعرك؟؟

## هدوء عاصف

* 
ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لغسل شعرك؟؟


يجعل اتباع الطرق الصحيحة لغسل الشعر مظهر شعرك صحي وخال من القشرة. وللقيام بذلك، اتبعي الخطوات التالية:


قومي بتدليك جميع أجزاء فروة
 رأسك بأطراف أصابعك

- ابدئي بشطفه بالماء الفاتر لمدة دقيقة تقريباً ثم ضعي قليلاً من الشامبو في يديك ودلكي به فروة رأسك ولا تضعي كمية كبيرة من الشامبو إذ أنك ستفاجئين عندما ترين أن كمية قليلة من الشامبو تمنحك رغوة كثيرة.

- وينصح أيضاً بأن تقومي بتدليك جميع أجزاء فروة رأسك بأطراف أصابعك وأن تتجنبي غسل شعرك بعنف كيلا يؤدي الأمر إلى تشابك الشعر ببعضه البعض.

- اغسلي الشعر جيدا بالماء وقبل وضع البلسم على منتصف وأطراف شعرك، يمكنك تسريحه بمشط ثم وضع البلسم وغسله من جديد ولكن، لا تقومي بذلك بسرعة إذ ينصح أن تتركي البلسم على شعرك لمدة دقيقتين تقريباً وأن تغطيه بغطاء الاستحمام قبل غسله من جديد.

- حاولي أن تتحملي الماء البارد لإنهاء غسيل شعرك، إذ أنه يجعله تحصلين على شعر غيرمجعد ولامع.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الشامبوهات صارت مليون نوع ، واكثر الناس ما بعرفوا انو استخدام الطريقة الصحيحة في غسل الشعر بتخلي جميع ماركات الشامبو بتشبه بعضها !!*

----------


## (dodo)

مشكور هدوء متل ماحكيت اذا ما استخدمنا الطريقه الصحيحة  بتخلي جميع ماركات الشامبو بتشبه بعضها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات مفيدة... ومن الجيد اتباعها*

----------


## &روان&

شكرا هدوء على نصائحك

----------

